# Things You are Grateful For



## LonelyHeart87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Name 5 things that you are grateful for in your life, i.e. your blessings.

Mine would be:

1. My eyes.
2. My mind.
3. My family.
4. My knowledge.
5. My 2 guinea pigs.

Your turn


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

1.My family
2.My health
3.Spring (woohoo!)
4.Comedy
5.Life


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

1. Potatoes
2. My Job
3. My Job
4. My Job
5. My Job


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Health

Car

House

Education


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

I have so many things to be thankful for, but I'm only going to list one tonight...

I am so grateful that my mom did well with her chemotherapy and got to come home from the hospital ahead of schedule! Praise the Lord!:clap:boogie


----------



## LonelyHeart87 (Jan 26, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Health
> 
> Car
> 
> ...


That's only four


----------



## LonelyHeart87 (Jan 26, 2009)

power2theweak said:


> I have so many things to be thankful for, but I'm only going to list one tonight...
> 
> I am so grateful that my mom did well with her chemotherapy and got to come home from the hospital ahead of schedule! Praise the Lord!:clap:boogie


That's excellent news!! Very happy to hear that. God bless!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

1. My family
2. Being nearby my family (which wasn't always the case)
3. My health
4. My friends--Because I am so painfully shy, even though I really love people, it is hard for me to make friends. I consider each and every friend (whether a "tangible" or an Internet friend) to be a gift from the very hands of God. I treasure each and every friendship! My family and I have needed a lot of prayer lately, so I am especially thankful for PRAYING friends!!!
5. God's wonderful and amazing love!!!

I still have SO MUCH that I am thankful for!!! It was hard to narrow it down to just five!!! I am so blessed!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

LonelyHeart87 said:


> That's excellent news!! Very happy to hear that. God bless!


Thank you, LonelyHeart87.  And thanks so much for this thread. When we are going through hard times (as I have been lately), it is so easy to dwell on everything that is going wrong in our lives and to get very depressed. Thanks for reminding us that we have so much to be thankful for! 

Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirable-if anything is excellent or praiseworthy-think about such things. ~Philippians 4:8


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

1) My family
2) Supportive parents
3) Health
4) Having a roof over my head 
5) Music that helps me get through every day


----------



## LonelyHeart87 (Jan 26, 2009)

power2theweak said:


> Thank you, LonelyHeart87.  And thanks so much for this thread. When we are going through hard times (as I have been lately), it is so easy to dwell on everything that is going wrong in our lives and to get very depressed. Thanks for reminding us that we have so much to be thankful for!
> 
> Finally, brothers, whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirable-if anything is excellent or praiseworthy-think about such things. ~Philippians 4:8


Your very very welcome!!!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

1. *Life* - As No One Knows What Lies On The Other Side Of The Coin
2. *Family* - They Are Of Me & I Of Them No Matter What
3. *Music* - My Spirit Lives In Sound Rhythms
4. *Food* - Gotta Give Thanks For Sustenance
5. *Love* - I Don't Know It Yet But I'm Happy Some Do


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Family-Particularly my parents who worked hard and made sure that I would be safe and secure and loved. It also helps that many people on my mother's side of the family (some on my dad's too) are understanding of my quietness/the way that I am and don't talk about me badly.
My friend that I've known since 5th Grade-It's good to know there's at least one friend that understands me and likes to be around me. 
Music/Favorite Musicians-I think without my favorite music or the people who create them I wouldn't have these wonderful dreams or creative inspirations that I get (it helps that some of my favorite artists are very creative and pretty unique)
I know this one is silly but the Final Fantasy series also helps with my creative inspirations so I'm grateful for it as well lol.


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

my health
my parents
my car (convenience)
my job


----------



## jfk1116 (Feb 27, 2009)

I am greatful for many things, but if I had to pick 5.
1-My Family
2-A second shot at life
3-Just to be alive
4-intellect(I think I spelled that right
5-People who offer me their help


----------



## Pathetic (Dec 4, 2008)

At the moment I am grateful for:
1. Nothing
2. Nothing...
3. nothing
4. Nooothing
5. I am not a grateful person...


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

1. That I'm alive at all

2. My family, all of them, mom, bro, cousins, uncles, aunts.

3. I lived a worldly kind of life and experience many places and things that people would dream of. 

4. I have met many good people that helped me through tough times and provided the insight needed to keep living a good life. 

5. Thankful to be blessed all the good things I have going for me because sure I have issues but it could be worse.


----------



## staystrong12 (Mar 11, 2009)

1. my grandma
2. my sister
3. my car

cant think of any more


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

God's mercy
My family
My dog
My cats


----------



## muddle (Mar 16, 2009)

I am grateful to authors and poets who have the ability to express truth and knowledge that leads to understanding.

I am grateful that I have stumbled upon books that have given me hope and encouragement to carry on without going under.

I am grateful to those artists and musicians whose works are enlightening and give happiness.

I am grateful for the small acts of kindness that can enrich a day or a week or the rest of a life...

I am grateful for the Internet and the many chances it gives us to reach out in cyberland to someone somewhere who can share what we are going through, understand the bad times and help us celebrate the good times.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Sunshine and earthworms. I love earthworms for some reason!!??*


----------



## jim695 (Jan 19, 2009)

I am grateful for;

life,
love,
good health,
my cat Samson,
and having a Toyota Corolla that is working fine ! ( so far ! )

LOL 
:yes :boogie:lol:banana


----------



## LonelyHeart87 (Jan 26, 2009)

muddle said:


> I am grateful to authors and poets who have the ability to express truth and knowledge that leads to understanding.
> 
> I am grateful that I have stumbled upon books that have given me hope and encouragement to carry on without going under.
> 
> ...


Beautifully said! I'm with you 120% on this!


----------



## jim695 (Jan 19, 2009)

muddle said:


> I am grateful to authors and poets who have the ability to express truth and knowledge that leads to understanding.
> 
> I am grateful that I have stumbled upon books that have given me hope and encouragement to carry on without going under.
> 
> ...


*I agree. What Muddle is grateful for is worthy of gratitude! Well said !!!*


----------



## is_there_hope (Feb 27, 2009)

*Nothing*

I got nothing to be grateful for...


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)

These forums, and the people that take the time to read or reply. I really appreciate it.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

1. My cats


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

muddle said:


> I am grateful to authors and poets who have the ability to express truth and knowledge that leads to understanding.
> 
> I am grateful that I have stumbled upon books that have given me hope and encouragement to carry on without going under.
> 
> ...


This is solid, I agree as well


----------



## EmilyFay (Jan 23, 2009)

1- my family
2- a bed to sleep in and a room to make my own
3- the internet, this site
4- panera bread
5- happiness to look forward to


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

1. My mom - God! I love her, she keeps me sane
2. just being alive 
3. not being homeless - without my parents, my life would be really crappy! 
4. That cute boy who stares at me in class  
5. Music - It has got me through a lot of tough times 
6. Tuesdays and Thurdays at 12:30pm, lol! when my crush comes to class


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1. Not being homeless- thanks to family.
2. My job, as crappy as it is.
3. My "clients", who keep me employed...despite my social retardation.
4. My health, as fragile as it is.
5. My religion, as unusual, and ostracizing, as it is; it's helped keep me sane.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

1) Not being homeless nor starving - thanks to my family.
2) My family & partner
3) Having reasonably ok physical health
4) The interests I enjoy regularly i.e. movies, music, books, cooking, creative writing, country walks, swimming (occasionally)
5) What few friends/acquaintances I do have (even though I'm not especially close with them nowdays)
6) The fact that I still have some motivation/determination left in me to attempt to overcome my SA and related problems - which makes me fairly confident that in the end I will.
7) The fact that genuinely good people do exist in this world, though I tend to forget this more often than is good for me
9) The fact that there is much beauty in the world to find - if you look for it
10) The fact that I'm still reasonably young 
11) Being alive, because of most of the above reasons - as well as others


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

my health


----------



## Blondie789 (Mar 11, 2009)

1.My Mother
2.My Best Friend
3.Life
4.Music
5.A place to live,haven't always had one of those I was homeless for 8 months


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

1. My family - without them i would have probably never got the help i needed
2. Shelter - since i am broke and have parents who can provide for me
3. Health - being able to eat right and be active
4. close friends - for being there to do things with and get drunk with lol
5. music - to help with my fluxing mood changes


----------



## ShawnLim (Mar 23, 2009)

is_there_hope said:


> I got nothing to be grateful for...


My friend, what makes you sound so down?
Mind to share?


----------

